# Teaching in Barcelona/Do I need TEFL?



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok, I have checked previous posts in regards to this subject and got plenty of valuable information. However, I would like any advice on how I should I approach continuing my career in Spain.
Do any of you have experience with TEFL certification? More specifically, do any of you know if pursuing a TEFL certificate would be something I need?:

I am a teacher with around fourteen years experience. I am fully credentialed and even though I am credentialed to teach History, Geography, Economics, Government, Civics, World Affairs, etc., I also am trained in teaching English language learners, having a big population of Spanish-speaking people in California.

I have coached sports, was editor of my school's annual yearbook, advisor of our school's student government, and coordinator of my school's activities. 

I am bilingual in Spanish with a working knowledge in euskara (Basque). I have Basque heritage. 

The reason I asked about TEFL is because I have seen some positions requiring TEFL certificate or equivalent. Is TEFL more for entry-level, college-age beginning teachers with no classroom experience?
Which types of jobs should I be applying for?

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Where are you hoping to get a job? In an international/American school? A private school for Spanish children? A language academy? They each would have their own criteria for hiring teachers. 

I work in an academy so I can speak from experience in that sector. Around here they all require their teachers to have CELTA or equivalent (TEFL would qualify). Any other experience you have beyond that would up your chances of getting a job, but to get your foot in the door you need that CELTA/TEFL. 

Private schools are less apt to require the certificate but in this competitive job market it certainly would be a help.

International/American schools are only interested in your official teaching credentials, the same as they would be if you were being hired to work in a school in the UK or the US.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Frank bcn said:


> Ok, I have checked previous posts in regards to this subject and got plenty of valuable information. However, I would like any advice on how I should I approach continuing my career in Spain.
> Do any of you have experience with TEFL certification? More specifically, do any of you know if pursuing a TEFL certificate would be something I need?:
> 
> I am a teacher with around fourteen years experience. I am fully credentialed and even though I am credentialed to teach History, Geography, Economics, Government, Civics, World Affairs, etc., I also am trained in teaching English language learners, having a big population of Spanish-speaking people in California.
> ...


There are several issues here.
First is your nationality. If you want to come here as an American teacher it's going to be really difficult. Work visas are given to people who have work that is sponsored by a company. The company has to assure that your job can not be done by a European, which in the case of English teaching is not the case. I don't know about applying to an American school (there is one in Bilbao for example).
American School of Bilbao
It does say in the work section that you need to be able to work legally in Europe.
So would you be coming on an American or EU passport?
Then it depends on if you want to work in a school or an academy. For school children in an international/ American school your teaching experience is enough and would stand you in good stead. If you want to work in an academy you may need the TEFL.
The TEFL isn't necessarily for teachers with no experience but it is for teachers who don't have experience teaching EFL/ESL. You say that you have experience, so if you have evidence of this experience I think you'd be OK, but you should explain this in your covering letter for example. If you're interested in academy work I would advise you to apply for places that ask for the TEFL as they will probably be more serious than those who don't ask for it.
Lastly if your goal is to teach in state schools you need to be aware that the Spanish system requires teachers who have a teaching degree to then sit a public exam. Then the places are dished out on a first come first served basis. It's a very tough system and I personally wouldn't call it a system that is fair, nor good, nor functioning, but that's what there is. Also the education system is not in a good place now with cuts and reforms happpening as we speak.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the breakdown, kalohi. I guess I would be interested in any of those three types. It does make sense to have my bases covered and attain any desired certification. My concern also was that if I did go through CELTA/TEFL certification, it would not be a repetition of my years in acquiring my teaching credential. I understand that such cert programs deal with language mechanics and helping individuals to be an English language teacher. If this is the case, then I am sure it can only help my cause. Thanks!


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks Pesky Wesky. I forgot to mention that I am engaged to a woman from Barcelona and will be getting married. This is my reason for moving to BCN. I tried to convince her to move here to California, but after about four years of traveling back and forth, we decided on me moving to BCN. 
I am not sure if state schools is what I would be qualified for.
I understand times are tough. Sadly, the education system seems to always be the victim to budget cuts. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

You can get your CELTA in one month doing an intensive course. So it's no big, drawn out ordeal or anything. Here's a link to courses offered in Barcelona. Yes, a lot of the stuff in the course would seem old hat to you, but I'm sure you'd pick up some helpful ideas too.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Also there is an issue with validating your degrees. Even though you have completed your programs, and have certification in California, it is not recognized here. In order to qualify for a state school job, it would be necessary to go through a tedious process of seeing how many hours would be validated,etc, and how much more you would have to complete. Then as has been mentioned here, you have to sit "oposiciones", which are like oral doctoral exams. Add to the mix that you want to teach in Catalunya, where you would have to have a certain level of Catalan to be a state teacher, well.....All my friends who are teachers here are in International schools, or do private, corporate work.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the link kalohi. I'll check it out. As a teacher, I'm always open to pick up new ideas to help students learn. A teacher's tool box should always be open 
Thanks elisa31bcn. A state school job seems daunting. However, I understand why such processes as 'oposiciones' are so cut-throat. Job stability as a state employee probably means as much over there as over here. I definitely do not take my job for granted. Which is why it is hard for me to leave such a stable position.

What are 'escuelas concertadas'?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Frank bcn said:


> Thanks for the link kalohi. I'll check it out. As a teacher, I'm always open to pick up new ideas to help students learn. A teacher's tool box should always be open
> Thanks elisa31bcn. A state school job seems daunting. However, I understand why such processes as 'oposiciones' are so cut-throat. Job stability as a state employee probably means as much over there as over here. I definitely do not take my job for granted. Which is why it is hard for me to leave such a stable position.
> 
> What are 'escuelas concertadas'?


There are basically 3 'types' of school here in Spain. The normal, state school funded by government. The fully private school funded by parents/grandparents. And then the concertadas - these are semi private. They are (usually) church schools funded by the government but run independently. 

We send our children to the local church school which is run by nuns. Most of the funding comes from government with us having to pay for insurance, Bachi and a little each month towards other things. 

In our opinion and having spoken to many other parents, this school is far better in many ways (academic and social) than the local state schools.


I'm not sure where British schools or International schools fit in - are they fully private?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

If you're going to get a TEFL qualification, do the Cambridge CELTA in the link above, or Trinity Cert TESOL (Oxford House do this I believe - on phone so can't check easily now) 
There are many other TEFL qualifications but not all language schools will accept them. Will write more from computer later!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok, on the computer now so can write a bit more!

Oxford House in Barcelona do indeed offer the Trinity Cert TESOL: Trinity Certificate in TESOL · Oxford TEFL's initial training course This is the course I did years ago (at a school in London). Personally, I would only look for work at a language school that asks for teachers to have this or the Cambridge CELTA. As I said in my earlier post, there are lots of other TEFL courses but they don't cover anywhere near as much and don't have as many hours of teaching practice. 

I'm teaching privately here now but I know there are a lot of language schools around.

Good luck with the move - we love BCN


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the info goingtobcn, I will definitely check out the Trinity cert. for TEFL. I will do a search for language schools and other types.

I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

As far as I know, here in Spain, you need a minimum of a B2 to teach in schools. However, I don't know if this is meant to be for Spanish teachers, teaching a foreign language tho.

FAQ de Certificado de Capacitación para la Enseñanza en Inglés - CEU-UCH


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> As far as I know, here in Spain, you need a minimum of a B2 to teach in schools. However, I don't know if this is meant to be for Spanish teachers, teaching a foreign language tho.
> 
> FAQ de Certificado de Capacitación para la Enseñanza en Inglés - CEU-UCH


Yes, because a native teacher should be at C2 level!
The A - C level system is the Common European Framework of reference for language. It is to be used for assessing language learners and not for assessing native speakers.
Non native teachers (as they too are learners) are now being assessed using this framwork and the usual cut off point is B2 which is First Certificate level. If you have an official exam certifying this level (Escuela Oficial, Cambridge and maybe Trinity??)you'll be able to teach your subject in English. What I mean is that officially you'll be able to teach your subject. Whether you really will be equipped is a matter of opinion(!!)
There is a problem sometimes when the mania for a certificate takes over common sense. I know of a young woman who was born in Spain of an American mother and Spanish father, who studied here and then did two masters in the US. She is completely bilingual with out a trace of an accent in both languages yet has been refused jobs because she doesn't have the "First" or "Advanced"


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't teach anything, lol! I don't even have A1... in English! 

Maybe I should go and take the exams, see what level I am at.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I can't teach anything, lol! I don't even have A1... in English!
> 
> Maybe I should go and take the exams, see what level I am at.


Maybe because employers seem to be using it more and more too, although they don't often really know what it means...
You'd obviously be a C1 (advanced) or C2 (Proficiency). However if you do decide to take the Cambridge exams make sure you do a couple of test exams first just so that you check you're doing the right one and so that you know what to expect in each part of the exam. They are too expensive to allow silly fkuc ups just 'cos you didn't prepare sufficiently


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, because a native teacher should be at C2 level!
> The A - C level system is the Common European Framework of reference for language. It is to be used for assessing language learners and not for assessing native speakers.
> Non native teachers (as they too are learners) are now being assessed using this framwork and the usual cut off point is B2 which is First Certificate level. If you have an official exam certifying this level (Escuela Oficial, Cambridge and maybe Trinity??)you'll be able to teach your subject in English. What I mean is that officially you'll be able to teach your subject. Whether you really will be equipped is a matter of opinion(!!)
> There is a problem sometimes when the mania for a certificate takes over common sense. I know of a young woman who was born in Spain of an American mother and Spanish father, who studied here and then did two masters in the US. She is completely bilingual with out a trace of an accent in both languages yet has been refused jobs because she doesn't have the "First" or "Advanced"


I am the proud owner of an expensive piece of paper from Cambridge that says "Proficiency" on it. Gotta love bureaucracy (And the examiner who docked me ten points on the oral exam. He is not my friend.)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> I am the proud owner of an expensive piece of paper from Cambridge that says "Proficiency" on it. Gotta love bureaucracy (And the examiner who docked me ten points on the oral exam. He is not my friend.)


Ah really?
I thought if you were obviously a native speaker you weren't supposed to be accepted for the exam. Maybe that was old ruling??


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I did prepare myself for the Proficiency, it was lots of fun. Even my English friends did worse than I did! 

However, I never came across anyone asking me for any English qualifications. So I am not sure I should spend money on a piece of paper no-ones will want.

uhm... we'll see.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> I did prepare myself for the Proficiency, it was lots of fun. Even my English friends did worse than I did!


I can believe that!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Although I think they should change things a bit, it is too old fashioned, far too many questions/answers that are really out of date, and words that no-one has ever heard of before, and 'things' people don't say nowadays. (Proficiency Exams)


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah really?
> I thought if you were obviously a native speaker you weren't supposed to be accepted for the exam. Maybe that was old ruling??


That would make sense. However, to get points on the opo I need a paper that certifies I speak English. I didn't want to certify at a B2 (the highest EOIs go here) so I bit the expensive bullet...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Have just found this from a British Council site
*Can native English speakers take Cambridge English exams?*
Yes. Although Cambridge English exams are designed for non-native speakers of English, no language-related restrictions apply.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

So, I would need to take this type of exam? I did not know that there was an oral component.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Frank bcn said:


> So, I would need to take this type of exam? I did not know that there was an oral component.


*No*. The only reason I did it was to prove to bureaucrats that I speak English and to get extra points on the public service exams. You will most likely only need an exam like this is if you are going to take a public service exam, which you *will* be able to do once you are married to a local.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> *No*. The only reason I did it was to prove to bureaucrats that I speak English and to get extra points on the public service exams. You will most likely only need an exam like this is if you are going to take a public service exam, which you *will* be able to do once you are married to a local.


Exactly.
This would be something you may have to do if you want to work in state schools. I say may for two reasons. Each region differs slightly and things change from year to year.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Ah, I understand. Forgive me. As a teacher, I know that there are lots of hoops to jump through, hundreds of acronyms for all kinds of teaching strategies, and bureaucratic propensities to reinvent the wheel


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

You ain't seen nothing yet...


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

I am planning on taking the TEFL course that is offered here in the states. Is one program more reputable than another? Specifically, do schools in Barcelona (American schools, language academies, etc.) prefer one type of TEFL cert program over others?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

CELTA or Trinity Cert TESOL are what good language schools/academies will ask for


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with teaching Business English/in-company classes? or knows someone who has done it? 
I am just curious about what it is all about.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Frank bcn said:


> Does anyone have any experience with teaching Business English/in-company classes? or knows someone who has done it?
> I am just curious about what it is all about.


Pesky Wesky does this in Madrid.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Frank bcn said:


> Does anyone have any experience with teaching Business English/in-company classes? or knows someone who has done it?
> I am just curious about what it is all about.


I do. What would you like to know?


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> I do. What would you like to know?


Ditto


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Ditto


Double ditto!


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

I guess I would like to know how much general English do you incorporate into Business English. Do you have opportunities to collaborate with other educators? 
How long are the teaching jobs? What's the shortest and longest stint you've had?

Aside from these concerns, what do you like about teaching Business English? and would you recommend it?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Frank bcn said:


> I guess I would like to know how much general English do you incorporate into Business English. Do you have opportunities to collaborate with other educators?
> How long are the teaching jobs? What's the shortest and longest stint you've had?
> 
> Aside from these concerns, what do you like about teaching Business English? and would you recommend it?
> ...


My experience, which is limited to 10 years of self employed teaching in companies in Madrid, is that teaching in companies has changed over the years. In the past many companies used language training as a way of paying less taxes or as a "semi perk" for their employees. I say semi perk because it was supposed to be seen as a benefit, but was often perceived to be a punishment by the employees. Something that required too much effort and that took away some of their free time. The students were often less than enthusiastic, and would make little effort to improve. Then again, you can't expect miracles from a middle aged student who comes twice a week and has an active family life and a punishing work schedule.
Nowadays though, with people's jobs on the line things have changed! In December I taught an intensive course in Bankia (Not actually Bankia employees, but a group of IT experts sub contracted by Bankia). A group of 10 men (one woman), average age 42 ish, most with children and wives waiting for them at home. The class was 2.5 hours three times a week in a cold meeting room after a full day's work and there was always a group that stayed on after the class to finish off the day's work. All in all with other groups there were about 65 people in a department of 100 approx that signed up to do the course. Some of these guys did homework too. And that's what I have seen all over in the companies I go to. At last some interest and enthusiam, but when the have the cord around their necks!
To answer your questions, most of what I teach is general English with a business slant, I mean they still have to know how to ask the time, but maybe you'll what time the next meeting is instead of what time the bank opens. There has always been a market for specialised courses however and I think, as companies are trying to cut costs they asking more and more for short courses about presentations, negotiations etc. I think authentic materials such as newspapers, news reports, magazines, webpages, podcasts etc are very important in business teaching and can require a lot of preparation. There are text books too of course, but they quickly become outdated with the changes in the economy and technology.
How long?? This can vary a lot, but I've had working relationships of many years ( one company 9 years, now finished due to recession, another 8, another 5, but the usual length of a company class I'd say would be about 2 years) and others of 1 year to a few weeks (the Bankia intensive, preparing a student who was going to work in the UK as a vet...).
I have found few opportunities to collaborate with other people and have only been able to do so through my contacts with other teachers from when I worked in an academy in Madrid. (I was part of a co operative for a few years) I recently started classes in a university through contacts from over 20 years ago when I worked in the same uni, but a different campus!
I like teaching in companies because I teach adults who need English to do their job well. It keeps me in touch with the real world and you really get to see how a company operates. Most work is freelance and if you do this through an academy it often isn't worth it because of the cut that the third party takes.
It can be frustrating though when students don't come to class because of work commitments and I spend a lot of time going from one place to another. 
There has definitely been a decrease in well paid employment in this area. There is still quite an offer of not so well paid jobs available, and some better paid classes too. Government subsidised courses are very big at the moment and this has taken away a lot of work from established self employed teachers like my self.
I would advise new teachers to get their first couple of years teaching through a good academy as the experience is invaluable.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

What a thorough post, PW! 

The business classes I do are through another company. Although I know that I (probably) earn much less than PW does per class, working through a company allows me to not worry about having to find clients and sign or maintain contracts. My bosses take care of that and I am sent wherever they need me. The company follows a strict method so I really don't have much freedom of praxis. 

I have been working for this company for two years and have been sent to the same companies for the same number of years. I, too, have done intensive courses which last just around a month. 

In addition to working in a business setting I spend my evenings teaching children. While teaching students between 6-67 years of age might drive some people insane, I *love* it. You can't afford to get bored!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Frank bcn said:


> I guess I would like to know how much general English do you incorporate into Business English. Do you have opportunities to collaborate with other educators?
> How long are the teaching jobs? What's the shortest and longest stint you've had?
> 
> Aside from these concerns, what do you like about teaching Business English? and would you recommend it?
> ...


Like PW, I'm a freelance English teacher and teach a couple of classes in different companies. One is a 1-1 with quite a low level guy, so as PW said, it's basically General English with a Business English slant. The other is a small group in a family company. As they are a higher level, we are following a coursebook (Market Leader Upper Int) at their request, which I supplement with extra materials. I've been doing both of these for about a year now. I also teach a private student 1-1 who requested Business English. He's a very high level and usually has a list of questions/doubts he's gathered throughout the week, and sometimes we look over his presentations etc. Another student does a similar thing.

As for what I like about teaching Business English... I learn a lot about different fields from my students! Most of my classes are General English at different levels: I wouldn't want to teach only one thing all the time. elenetxu's comment about not being able to afford to get bored is very true and that's the way I like it!

I really, really agree with PW's comment about working in a good academy/language school for a couple of years before going it alone. I taught at a school in the UK for just over 2 years before coming here and the experience was invaluable. My Trinity Cert TESOL taught me a lot, but there's no substitute for experience and learning from peers. I certainly wouldn't have felt comfortable going straight from the course to being freelance.

Hope this helps


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Great advice! Thanks PW and elentxu. The field of Business English seems to require a lot of flexibility and adjustment...which is kind of refreshing for me 

How about the certification exams? How do they differ (IF they differ) from the other TEFL exams? Maybe it will be in my best interest to pursue more than one type of exam to be more marketable.

Thanks again for the valuable advice!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Frank bcn said:


> Great advice! Thanks PW and elentxu. The field of Business English seems to require a lot of flexibility and adjustment...which is kind of refreshing for me
> 
> How about the certification exams? How do they differ (IF they differ) from the other TEFL exams? Maybe it will be in my best interest to pursue more than one type of exam to be more marketable.
> 
> Thanks again for the valuable advice!


Are you talking about the Cambridge / TOEFL type exams for students? 

I have prepared people for both types of exams. I think it's quite easy to prepare people for the Cambridge exams, especially since the First/Advanced/Proficiency follow the same format. There are loads of resources available online to help you!


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks! I am finding it difficult to enroll in a CELTA or Trinity cert TESOL here in the states that would be flexible enough for my work schedule. I can resort to doing another TEFL program that is offered online, but I am afraid that it will not be as reputable. The region that I live and teach in has fortunately required me to incorporate strategies for language learners. However, I know that it will not completely replace the experience I may get through a TEFL program. Am I correct?

I can maybe wait until I get to Barcelona, then enroll in a more established program that includes classroom experience with observation. That will delay things, for sure. Or maybe taking an online course over here (I have heard it is called a 'starter course'), combined with observations in my classroom might be enough. I have around four to five months before my move. How would you assess my situation?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Frank bcn said:


> Ok, I have checked previous posts in regards to this subject and got plenty of valuable information. However, I would like any advice on how I should I approach continuing my career in Spain.
> Do any of you have experience with TEFL certification? More specifically, do any of you know if pursuing a TEFL certificate would be something I need?:
> 
> I am a teacher with around fourteen years experience. I am fully credentialed and even though I am credentialed to teach History, Geography, Economics, Government, Civics, World Affairs, etc., I also am trained in teaching English language learners, having a big population of Spanish-speaking people in California.
> ...


According to this you have plenty of teaching experience so may be an online course would be sufficient. I'm not sure you would even really need it, but it would "show willing" and even though you are experienced, I'm sure you'd learn something .
Shame you won't be putting the Basque knowledge to use. I'm sure native speakers with Basque are pretty thin on the ground!
Anyway, let's see what others think about the online course...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I forgot you're a trained teacher. Are you interested in continuing teaching the same subject? If so, I wouldn't be surprised if you got snapped up quickly by a private school in the Barcelona area. 

What PW says is right. I didn't even bother applying to schools in Pais Vasco because I don't speak more than the very basics of Basque. However, native English speaking teachers are few and far between there. If you ever get bored with Barcelona, I bet you'd get a job very quickly in Euskadi.


Edit to add: I don't have any official TEFL certificate. My teaching experience got me my current job.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks PW, elenetxu, and others for your advice. Being in Euskadi is my dream. I have been back to euskal herria five or so times. I miss it. I go to the Basque festival in Idaho (the biggest in America) and I still take my online euskara lessons. My Master's thesis is on Basque history in California. I watch EiTB satellite when I can. I love Vaya Semanita  Don't get me started on my club, Real Sociedad! Goazen errela, goazen txapeldun! When I move to BCN, I will definitely link up with the local Euskal Extea, which I have been to a couple of times already. 

Apologies. Enough about pipe dreams. As far as your guys' suggestions on what I should do, maybe I will try for an online TEFL course and try hard to convince employers in BCN that my full teaching experience on my CV will get me in the door. 

Elenetxu, yes private schools are on my radar. However, I know that this avenue of employment is hard to crack. I'll do my best. 

Again, let me thank all who have shared their experiences and advice. I have delved deep into other threads that some of you have posted in this forum. I can only imagine how, year after year, you encounter what seems like the same problems that each one of us have. You must roll your eyes sometimes after reading some of the posts that certain individuals write. Posts like "Quick I need a job in Spain!, but I cannot legally work there", or "I should get a job in Spain right away because I am awesome", etc.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Frank bcn said:


> Thanks PW, elenetxu, and others for your advice. Being in Euskadi is my dream. I have been back to euskal herria five or so times. I miss it. I go to the Basque festival in Idaho (the biggest in America) and I still take my online euskara lessons. My Master's thesis is on Basque history in California. I watch EiTB satellite when I can. I love Vaya Semanita  Don't get me started on my club, Real Sociedad! Goazen errela, goazen txapeldun! When I move to BCN, I will definitely link up with the local Euskal Extea, which I have been to a couple of times already.
> 
> Apologies. Enough about pipe dreams. As far as your guys' suggestions on what I should do, maybe I will try for an online TEFL course and try hard to convince employers in BCN that my full teaching experience on my CV will get me in the door.
> 
> ...


Heh, my OH and I are "exhiled" from the region because his language skills are horrible and he can't get the required Basque certification to teach there, despite the Basque blood running through his veins. So, we have mixed feelings about PV. And, I'm sorry you're a Real Suceidad fan.  That being said, it's a good place to live. The health system is great, the food is great, employment isn't that bad, and you can't beat the views. However, I am sure you know this all very well. 

Where do you do the online lessons? 

The schools are hiring now. You might be pleasantly surprised about how it isn't so hard to get a job at one of these schools if you're here legally. If you're interested I can send you a PM with some of the BCN local schools.


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

I am not fluent in euskara. I am trying. I am good enough to ask for what I need and get along on a daily basis. The lessons I signed up for are provided by the NABO website (North American Basque Association) and is backed by the Eusko Jaurlaritza/Gobierno Vasco. I will PM you the details.

I would not mind moving to euskadi, but my fiance is set in her ways and in her living/working situation in BCN. It is funny: She is born and raised in BCN, but with Basque hertiage. She loves the cowboy/ western culture and joins a line-dance club in BCN. I am born and raised in the U.S., but with Basque heritage. I go to Basque festivals and try to reconnect with euskadi. She has cowboy hats and love American culture, and I have my txapelas and can live off pintxos. It's a perfect match 

Yes, please PM me any info on schools in the BCN area.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Frank bcn said:


> I am not fluent in euskara. I am trying. I am good enough to ask for what I need and get along on a daily basis. The lessons I signed up for are provided by the NABO website (North American Basque Association) and is backed by the Eusko Jaurlaritza/Gobierno Vasco. I will PM you the details.
> 
> I would not mind moving to euskadi, but my fiance is set in her ways and in her living/working situation in BCN. It is funny: She is born and raised in BCN, but with Basque hertiage. She loves the cowboy/ western culture and joins a line-dance club in BCN. I am born and raised in the U.S., but with Basque heritage. I go to Basque festivals and try to reconnect with euskadi. She has cowboy hats and love American culture, and I have my txapelas and can live off pintxos. It's a perfect match
> 
> Yes, please PM me any info on schools in the BCN area.



This is hillarious. Does she listen to Toma Uno on Saturdays and Sundays on Radio 3? If not, she should. 

NABO is such an unfortunate choice for an acronym... :eyebrows:


----------



## Frank bcn (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not sure about Toma Uno, but she has Apple TV at home. So she has country music on demand. I never knew that line dance clubs were popular over there. There is a big group and they are pretty good. They all wear cowboy and boots. 
You're right about NABO. It's a good thing that it does not mean the same here in the states.


----------



## PumpinFe (May 25, 2014)

Hi. I am thinking of teaching English in Spain (Barcelona mainly but anywhere else is fine as well). I dont have any TEFL certification yet, but if I could do it (teach), I wouldnt mind getting that at all. I hope some of you guys would give me some opinion.

I am in my late 40s. I live in Canada. I lost almost everything I had during the financial crisis. I am about to lose my home. After paying off all my debt, I wouldnt have much (if anything) left. I am single. I am just down and out. I want to change and restart my life. I have been to Spain before and I thought, why not. I don't have a bachelor's degree (although i went to University), I was a day trader, I worked as general manager before at a factory. I believe teaching English could be the only route for me. Do you guys think it is remotely possible for someone like me? Salary is absolutely unimportant. I really would like some pointers. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

PumpinFe said:


> I live in Canada.


First and foremost, do you have a passport from an EU member state (through birth, ancestry or marriage)? If not, you will not be able to find legal work anywhere in Spain or, for that matter, the rest of Europe. Employers in the EU cannot just hire a non-EU citizen - they first have to prove that there were no suitably-qualified EU citizens who could do the job. When it comes to teaching English, this is not a very likely proposition.



PumpinFe said:


> I dont have any TEFL certification yet, but if I could do it (teach), I wouldnt mind getting that at all.


You will need to invest in a decent TEFL qualification, such as the Cambridge CELTA or the Trinity CertTESOL. You might consider taking the course in Spain as course providers tend to have links to local employers, which may improve your chances of finding work.



PumpinFe said:


> I lost almost everything I had during the financial crisis. I am about to lose my home. After paying off all my debt, I wouldnt have much (if anything) left.


The above TEFL courses do not come cheap, but any employer worth working for is going to expect you to have one. You will need to pay for your own flights and accommodation (a month or two's deposit + the first month's rent, and possibly the equivalent of a month's rent in agency fees), as well as having enough money to live on until you get your first paycheck (typically one month from your start date). Barcelona is not a cheap city!



PumpinFe said:


> I am just down and out. I want to change and restart my life. ... I believe teaching English could be the only route for me.


My honest advice would be not to come to Barcelona, or indeed Spain, chasing a dream or looking for a better life. I love what I do but it's certainly not for the faint-hearted or for those seeking a dream life in the sun.

I currently teach in Barcelona and it's the toughest market I've ever worked in. Language academies here tend to pay by the hour (as opposed to offering a salary), and if your hours drop so too does your money. Furthermore, they rarely offer full-time contracts and there is little to no work for three months of the year.

Nonetheless, if you are prepared to start out on fewer hours than you can comfortably live on, and to cobble together a timetable by working at two or more schools, or by taking on privates, you can make Barcelona work. However, this lifestyle is not sustainable long-term, and after just six years in the business I am looking into changing career again.


----------



## PumpinFe (May 25, 2014)

Thank you for your honest reply. I appreciate it very much. 

No, I don't have an EU passport. I guess its out of the question?
I am really not looking for "a place in the sun" so to speak. I just want to restart my life somewhere, somehow and I love Spain and BCN. I am really at a crossroad in my life. 
I dont think I am looking to do this long term, just something to do, to make an income for the first few years.
Any inputs or pointers from you are more than appreciated. I guess I need someone to point me at the right directions.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

PumpinFe said:


> No, I don't have an EU passport. I guess its out of the question?
> I am really not looking for "a place in the sun" so to speak. I just want to restart my life somewhere, somehow and I love Spain and BCN. I am really at a crossroad in my life.


You say it's not a dream, but it's not exactly a well-thought out plan either. If you come here to teach English, you will be entering an already saturated market and with no legal right to work here, you will be at the bottom of the pecking order. You will have no employment rights, no healthcare and no recourse if and when things go wrong. 



PumpinFe said:


> I dont think I am looking to do this long term, just something to do, to make an income for the first few years.


You say you only want to teach for a few years, just to make an income. So what's the plan a few years down the line? With no qualifications and no legal right to work here, and with unemployment standing at 30% and rising, what do you honestly see yourself doing?

Since an increasing number of academies point-blank refuse to hire illegals, you'd be reliant on rather unreliable private classes to make money. I know of illegals here earning as little as €700pm (CAD$1,030) by doing just that. With rooms in shared apartments starting at around €300pm (+ bills), and single apartments starting at €600 (+ bills + extortionate down-payments), you would have no chance of saving money. As I've already said, there's little to no work during the summer (July to September inclusive) and you'd have no right to unemployment benefits. 



PumpinFe said:


> Any inputs or pointers from you are more than appreciated. I guess I need someone to point me at the right directions.


TEFL, especially in Spain, is not a great choice for those with no other options, and certainly not for those with no legal rights to work here.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

BMC77 said:


> You say it's not a dream, but it's not exactly a well-thought out plan either. If you come here to teach English, you will be entering an already saturated market and with no legal right to work here, you will be at the bottom of the pecking order. You will have no employment rights, no healthcare and no recourse if and when things go wrong.
> 
> 
> You say you only want to teach for a few years, just to make an income. So what's the plan a few years down the line? With no qualifications and no legal right to work here, and with unemployment standing at 30% and rising, what do you honestly see yourself doing?
> ...


I did a TEFL certificate (well various including special modules) several years ago as a backup plan for emergencies and when I did do a bit of work it was certainly not a walk in the park finding work.. i was lucky but that was more down to who i knew and not what i knew...now as the years have gone on and the demand for english language has increased so have the amount of tefl teachers popping up with their 300 euro certificates and also the amount of academies opening.. and i know someone who owns one and (even though i dont agree with this) they employ their teachers on an intern basis and they work for peanuts... and they have absolutely no shortage of people waiting for the jobs either... when they advertise they get literally hundreds of applicants!


----------

